# Xmas Gift



## Rob Fisher (26/11/19)

Times are tough and money is short. I have a slightly used Stab Wood Ultron, a new Zeus Dual and a Cumulus AIO to give away! Please don't PM me but just X1 in this thread and I will randomise for a winner. Please only X1 if you *need *a Xmas present!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 26 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danman110 (26/11/19)

X1

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/19)

Nice offer in the spirit of Christmas (an atheist myself but one can't go wrong with goodwill to all men/women).

Can't claim that I need your offered kit but hope it goes to a truly deserving vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Adephi (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/19)

Added a 26650 and some juice to the parcel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Abdur786 (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Times are tough and money is short. I have a slightly used Stab Wood Ultron, a new Zeus Dual and a Cumulus AIO to give away! Please don't PM me but just X1 in this thread and I will randomise for a winner. Please only X1 if you *need *a Xmas present!
> View attachment 183752


Obviously not an X1 as i am a reviewer so get plenty of stuff but have to state what a mighty fine Gesture!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hein (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/11/19)

X1 This man is truly selfless.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/11/19)

X1, thats why @Rob Fisher is a legend !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Jp1905 (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Jp1905 (26/11/19)

Awesome gesture uncle @Rob Fisher may the vaping santa bless you with many x1 war winnings!


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (26/11/19)

X 1 What a champ


----------



## Juan_G (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Lushen (26/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Times are tough and money is short. I have a slightly used Stab Wood Ultron, a new Zeus Dual and a Cumulus AIO to give away! Please don't PM me but just X1 in this thread and I will randomise for a winner. Please only X1 if you *need *a Xmas present!
> View attachment 183752



What an AMAZING gesture. You sure are going to make some people really happy this festive season!


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/11/19)

Nice one Rob.


----------



## Zeek (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/19)

X1 ... not necessarily for me, but for a smoker who's life it might save.


----------



## Acidkill (26/11/19)

X1 Give that man a bells!


----------



## Skillie@23 (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/19)

Acidkill said:


> X1 Give that man a bells!


I will put an X1 for a bottle of Bells!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (26/11/19)

x1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/11/19)

x1


----------



## adriaanh (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/19)

X1 for someone that really needs it. That stabwood looks magnificent and that is the one finish on anything I don’t have, but maybe one day. Hope it will bring lots of pleasure to someone that can use it. Great gesture from a great man @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak (26/11/19)

X1 for my half brother... He's still on the stinkies and has a 2nd child due in March... Would love to get him off the analogs

Awesome gesture Oom Rob and I hope the gift finds a good home!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (26/11/19)

X1


Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## StompieZA (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Kylef901 (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/19)

Awesome gesture indeed. A very blessed festive season to you sir @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/19)

Such an awesome gesture @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (26/11/19)

Brilliant @Rob Fisher, you are a gentleman of note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (26/11/19)

X1 sjoeh the legend himself, on behalf of a man in need that's not a forumite if that's OK Mr @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/19)

I don't need it but wow Rob , very kind hearted 
if you included 1 by purple d/t for my DVARW ,I would have X1'ed the whole comment box full.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (26/11/19)

X 1

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/11/19)

Awesome gesture Skipper You're the man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (26/11/19)

You are truly a gentleman of note! Lovely gesture Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (26/11/19)

x1 for a newbie (myself) . Celabrating my 3 month stinky free on Thursday. Only have the 1 mod I am using. But there are so many peeps in the same situation. The person that will be receiving this will truly be a humbled man Mr. @Rob Fisher. Your gesture reflects the type of man you are. Hopefully one day I can do the same. Blessed day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (26/11/19)

X1 for sure


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/11/19)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (26/11/19)

X1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/19)

Congratulations @CJB85! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Bazinga! 

Please PM me your Full name, address, postal code and cell number and your parcel will be on its way to you! Happy Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Timwis (27/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I will put an X1 for a bottle of Bells!


Well done @CJB85 hope to see the Ultron posted in "Show Your Wood"! Don't worry it's a clean thread even if most posters have dirty minds.

And once again must say what a great gesture by @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/19)

Congratulations @CJB85 , enjoy some early Xmas presents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acidkill (27/11/19)

well done @CJB85!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congratulations @CJB85! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Bazinga!
> 
> Please PM me your Full name, address, postal code and cell number and your parcel will be on its way to you! Happy Christmas!
> View attachment 183866


Oh wow!
What an incredible blessing to wake up to!!
Mr @Rob Fisher you are an example we should all strive to follow, thank you ever so much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

@CJB85 your Xmas present will be with you tomorrow! The Courier Guy has picked up the parcel and is on his way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CJB85 your Xmas present will be with you tomorrow! The Courier Guy has picked up the parcel and is on his way!



Uncle Rob do you have any Red Mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle Rob do you have any Red Mods?



Dani Red and Fury Woodworks Mattis.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## NOOB (27/11/19)

WOW Oom @Rob Fisher, what an amazing gesture and congrats to @CJB85

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nilton (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Red and Fury Woodworks Mattis.
> View attachment 183934
> View attachment 183935


If the story of Van Hunks and the devil was written today, I imagine the devil would be using one of those red Fury mods.
It just looks epic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (27/11/19)

@CJB85! Happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (29/11/19)

Congrats @CJB85 
Thanks @Rob Fisher for your awesomeness!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (21/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## <(MK)> (22/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ronan (30/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/19)

Present given. Thread closing.


----------

